# Bartok - String Quartet 4 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's a superb live performance from the Quatuor Ebene






I finally got round to listening to Casals and Keller and whilst both are impressive they didn't make an impact on my very top picks for this quartet which are...........

*Must hear 

Hungarian
Vegh* (both 50s and 70s recordings)
*Mikrokosmos
Hagen
Diotima
Takacs (Hungaroton)
Guarneri
Alban Berg
Juilliard (1963)
Emerson
Di Cremona
Alexander
Euclid
Tokyo (DG/RCA)
Tatrai* (even though I'm still not sure if I like it... You still must hear this recording)

*The Extra-Special (must have)

Takacs (Decca) *- the Takacs have it all, charm, poise, aggression, incredible vitality. Just a superb complete recording that is beautifully shaped and feels 'just right'.
*Zehetmair* - this was top of the pile throughout and missed the top spot by a whisker. I adore this recording.
*Chiara* - this has got so much feeling it feels personal. Gorgeous recording and an amazing achievement to play from memory with this amount of skill.


*My top pick

Arcadia* - this brilliantly recorded Chandos disc stole my heart for the top spot and is one of the finest SQ recordings I've heard recently. Its a truly immense performance, sitting slightly on the more lyrical side of the fence but really highlighting the poetic side of this quartet. A stunning performance and one which took me by surprise.


----------

